# Short Stories by Dan Abnett



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Does anybody have a list of Dan Abnett's short stories and where they were published?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I know "the founding fields" has a back catolog of stuff from BL.
Check here
http://www.thefoundingfields.com/p/tff-booklist.html

D (for Mr Ploss)


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.danabnett.com/Biography.htm is of no assistance, but is, no less, completely amazing.

More helpfully is http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dan_Abnett

If you scroll down it lists all the short stories he has done (asuming it is correct) and if you click on the title it takes you to the anthology they can be found in.


----------

